# How do I say "I speak Spanish, French and Portuguese?"



## tiago16

Would "Hispanum dico" be "I speak Spanish?  I can't find the words for "French" and "Portuguese" in my dictionary.  Probably because those languages (and probably not Spanish either) didn't exist in Roman times.  Can anyone help me?  How would I say "I speak Spanish, French and Portuguese" in Latin?  Is there a way?  Gratias tibi ago!  (Should it be "Gratias vobis ago?"


----------



## litelchau

Linguam Hispaniensem, Gallicam atque Portucalensem loquor.

or

Linguae Hispaniensis, Gallicae atque Portucalensis scientiam habeo.


----------



## tiago16

Gratias tibi ago, litelchau.  Can I say "dico" instead of "loquor"?


----------



## litelchau

I don't think so. *Dico* is "to say"; *loquor* is "to speak".


----------



## bibax

Gallicus = Gallic, Celtic (not French)

Francogallicus = French (Francogallia did not exist, only Gallia which was divisa in partes tres) 
Hispanicus, Hispaniensis = Spanish (Hispania was a Roman province)
Lusitanus, Portucalensis = Portuguese (Lusitania was a Roman province, too)

My attempt:

Linguâ Francogallicâ (ablative) loquor. Francogallice (adv.) loquor.
Linguâ Hispanicâ loquor.
Linguâ Lusitanâ (Portucalensî) loquor.


----------



## clara mente

bibax said:


> Gallicus = Gallic, Celtic (not French)
> 
> Francogallicus = French (Francogallia did not exist, only Gallia which was divisa in partes tres)
> Hispanicus, Hispaniensis = Spanish (Hispania was a Roman province)
> Lusitanus, Portucalensis = Portuguese (Lusitania was a Roman province, too)
> 
> My attempt:
> 
> Linguâ Francogallicâ (ablative) loquor. Francogallice (adv.) loquor.
> Linguâ Hispanicâ loquor.
> Linguâ Lusitanâ (Portucalensî) loquor.


     I believe that the Romans would tend to convert those into adverbs, thus:Galice, Hispanice and Lusitane, since _"Loquor Latine"_ was the correct idiom.


----------



## Filip3112

I agree with bibax, I'd also use the word lingua, but in accusative:
Linguam Francogallicam, Hispanicam et Lusitanam loquor.


----------

